# framing nailer, bostitch vs. hitachi?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

hitachis are nicer guns.. if its the older style hitachi http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products?cat=28&pid=185
its easily one of the best guns you can get.. if its the newer style their cheaper but not the greatest however its not as big and clunky as the bostich stick framer


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Where I am you can't use clip head nails for any thing but out buildings. Code outlawed them.


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

And that is why Paslode has made an offset full head nail for their guns


----------



## BLKZ06 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paslode for framing, Hitachi or Bostitch for trim.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

mknasa dad said:


> And that is why Paslode has made an offset full head nail for their guns


Dad will the full head nail work in the cliped head nail gun?


----------



## BLKZ06 (Feb 4, 2013)

The new PF350 will use clipped or full head nails.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

BLKZ06 said:


> The new PF350 will use clipped or full head nails.


What about the older models?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

BLKZ06 said:


> Paslode for framing, Hitachi or Bostitch for trim.


older hitachi for trim yes.. new hitachi hell no their junk.. paslode, grex, omer, cadex for trim hell yes


----------



## BLKZ06 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hardway said:


> What about the older models?


PowerMaster only uses clipped.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

am not a fan of Paslode I have an old Campbell Hausfield and a Ridgid. Have gotten very good use out of both, also have used Dewalt and it was OK. As far as Bostitch I only have a brad nailer but have been happy with it. I would never buy a clipped head gun there are so many things you can't use them for (legally) I look for the nails to become hard to find.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I like my Max guns. Have a framing nailer and a 2" 18ga. bradtacker. The framer is smaller and lighter than my paslode. It packs a good punch without a lot of recoil. Made in Japan, not china, taiwan, etc.
http://www.maxusacorp.com/product_detail.html?productcode=KN95222
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your right about clipped head. their extremely rare.. probably the only people using clipped head nails are pallet factory's

of the framers ive used hte older hitachi i posted is the hands down winner, the paslode power master is 2nd though i havent used the most current model.. ive used roughly 15 dewalt guns (framers, coil, finish) only 2 didnt jamb in the first 30 minutes) i know quite a few guys that have had the same issues


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

Hardway said:


> Dad will the full head nail work in the cliped head nail gun?


If you get the nails I said, then yes. If you bought them, probably not. See below.


BLKZ06 said:


> The new PF350 will use clipped or full head nails.


 As long as these nails on the bottom are used. They will work with any paper collated clipped head nail gun and still meet code.


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

mknasa dad said:


> If you get the nails I said, then yes. If you bought them, probably not. See below.
> 
> As long as these nails on the bottom are used. They will work with any paper collated clipped head nail gun and still meet code.


 http://www.nailzone.com/paslodepowerframerpf350sframingnailer.aspx


----------

